# Barudan Beat 106 Pc Connect HELP!!!!



## guyergraphics (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a 1986 Beat 106 6 head 7 needle and got everything working nicely mechanicly, but now it comes to hooking it up to the computer and i am stumped. I am running masis ecs v 3.23 and i cannot for the life of me get it to talk to my machine. Is it the machine or is it the software? If anybody knows ANYTHING about this machine or the BMC interface PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE I need your help!


----------



## md_1st (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

Did you resolve this issue? If not what OS are you using. I know this Masis Board works well under MS-DOS.

Please, let me know ASAP and the status of your problem.

Rich.


----------

